# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Kënga magjike dhe fituese e Mira Konçit

## ReA_8

Mira Konci ne Kenga Magjike ,u prezantua me kengen "ekzistoj"
Aman me thoni kjo macka ekziston se e meriton apo nga i shoqi i saj ,Kujtim Saraci......??Pyetje retorike kjo ,pergjigjen e paska brenda ..............hihihihiiiii

----------


## Redi

I shoqi i Mires quhet Shpetim Saraci dhe eshte nje nga kompozitoret me talentuar shqiptare.

----------


## ReA_8

E mo se u ngatarrova ,Shpetim desha me thene(prandaj s'po me kumbonte mire emri i tij ,por hajde mo s'bera ndonje gje kushedi )Pardon.....................

----------


## Tironsja

Fitoj Mira?
He mo se ka 10 vjet qe kendon e 1 cmim te pare s'baj mend te ket marr.I takon dhe Mire nje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Shqipe_01

Mira Konci kendon shume bukur edhe e miriton ate cmimi ne qofte se e ka fituar. Sa per Shpetimin Saracin eshte pianist i shkelqyer por nuk besoj se kjo  ndikon  aspak ne vleresimin e karieres  te Mira Koncit. GEZUAR FESTEN QE DO VIJE SE SHPEJTI, PER TE GJITHE

----------


## Agim Doçi

Të nderuar FORUMAS.
Në Tiranë në kapërcyell të viteve '90 -të, kur Mira Konçi sapo kishte mbushur 17 vjeç organizon një spektakël nën drejtimin artistik të Gjergj Lekës në teatrin e Operas dhe të Baletit DUKE BEFASUAR publikun kryeqytetas me mjeshtërinë e saj, zërin e saj, interpretimin e saj, vokalin e saj, talentin e saj!
Dhe mos harroni Mira Konçi asht EKONOMISTE E LARTË!
Ajo këndon në anglisht, italisht, frëngjisht, spanjisht në mënyrë virtuoze! Mira dhe bashkëshorti i saj virtuoz Shpëtim  Saraçi kanë 12 çmime nderi në festival kombëtare, nga të cilat 4 çmime të Para!! Ka fituar çmime në festival të Pranverës apo si quheshin Këngët e Stinës. Sivjet ajo fitoj çmimin e Parë tek Kënga Magjike me një tekst "Fjala e pathënë". Kam bashkëpunuar shumë me të dhe nëse një ditë do dëgjoni tek WEB SITE "fajtori" diskun e saj, do shikoni se më shumë se gjysma e ALBUMIT përmban tekste të mijat dhe unë e kam për nder që Mira Konçi - kjo DIV e këngës shqiptare, ka pranuar bashkëpunimin me mua!
Agimi

----------


## dora

Mira konci me ka pelqyer gjithmon dhe me bhete shume qiefi qe ka fituar.
se eshte kengetare e persosur.
uRIMET E MIA MIRA KONCIT:

----------


## zima

More po cpo thoni kshtu kenga magjike mbaron ne dat 27 sot eshte nata e par .Apo ti rea ke babin antar komisioni?

----------


## lozonjare

Me vjen vertet mire qe Mira Konci ka fituar pasi eshte vertete kengetare  teper e talentuar .Pa dashur ta reklamoj pasi e njoh dhe personalisht( ciao mira ) jam plotesisht dakort me zotin Agim Doci ,  zeri i saj te imresionon. Nese do ti japesh nje kenge te cdo lloj zhanri muzikor  Mira te mahniht me frekuencat e zerit . Dhe nuk mendoj se bashkeshorti i saj ka ndikuar ,pasi Mira  mund te them se qe ne moshe adoleshente ka krijuar reputacion  me zerin e saj dhe interpretimin e saj virtuoz

----------


## ReA_8

Sa per guximin e saj bravo i qofte ,e zonja dhe i lumte asaj per fatin e mire qe ka pasur dhe qe ka , i ka hecur ,ama per talent s'ma mbush syrin ......Miren e njofim qysh prej recitalit te saj te pare dhe e njejta me duket  edhe sot ,i njejti ze feminor .....
Z. Agim ,une nuk kam te drejte  te gjykoj per nje kengetar rreth intelektit te tij ,se cfare eshte Mira ,puna e saj ,po diskutojme per talentin e nje kengetari.Megjithese  ,shumica e kengetareve te famshem sot ne bote ,nuk dolen nga fakultetet dhe u bene  te famshem por ka nga ata qe kane mbaruar a s'kane mbaruar 8 vjet klase ................Pastaj nuk e kuptoj ,ku e paska bukurine kjo kenga e sivjetshme ...............bo!

----------


## vaso

mendimi im eshte ; sa per mira koncin pergjigjen e ka dhene agim doci dhe besoj se nuk ka vend per diskutim tjeter                                                                                gezuar festat te gjithe shqipetareve kudo qe jane

----------


## peshkatari

Une them se nuk mund te gjykojme nje kengetare se ka qene e mire apo e keqe. Fjala e urte thote me thuaj kush je dhe jo cfare ke qene. 
  	 Mira Konci ne momentin qe doli si talent qe e vetmja qe beri nje recital por me vone me duket se nuk u ngrit ne nivelin e Recitalit te saj. Ndersa Shpetim Saraci duam apo nuk duam ju dha mundesi per tu ngritur profesionalisht dhe ai sot eshte per mua 1-shi orkestracionit dhe kam respekt per nivelin e tiuj artistik. 
 	Ndersa per (Mira Saracin) tani them se eshte hija dhe merita e burrit te saj dhe jo merita e vokalit te saj. Mira me gjithe pjekurine e moshes nuk ka ecur si vokal. 
 Persa i perket festivalit them se nuk ishte kenga e Mires qe duhet te merte piket maksimale. Mua mu duk se juria nuk ishte ne pozite te barabarte vleresimi me llojin e pikezimit qe ju la dhe ky lloj pikezimi i dha efektet qe ne vleresimin e pare ku juria i perdori dhjetat dhe kur e kuptuan qe nuk kishin mundesi te benin vleresime te njejta gjithesecili ja ruajti dhjeten kengetarit te tij te preferuar dhe jo kengetarit qe ndoshta kishte nje kenge me te arrire ose ne ate moment duhet te ishte me i vleresuari. Kjo u pa dhe ke kokat ose fytyrat e jurise qe kur nxirnin piket leviznin mimiken ose koken ne menyre qe kengetari te kuptonte se ai ose ajo antar jurie nuk kishte se me cfare ta vleresonte edhe pse juria e kuptonte se kengetari qe po vleresonte duhesh vleresuar me shume. Besoj se ti Gimi e kupton me mire se une se cfare do te thote juri se me duket se nga haterlleqet e jurise sikur je djegur ca si shume.
 Une do te ftoja qe ti te jepje mendimin tend per kengen qe ty tu duk me e arrira them ne te gjitha drejtimet (Tekst, Muzike, Orkestracion, Kengetar ose Kengetare).

----------


## ReA_8

Peshkatari ,e vleresoj shume mendimin tuaj , une kaq do shtoj ,nje kenge ,reziston kur zgjidhet dhe votohet nga pupliku dhe jo nga nje juri  qe per mua ishte ne nivelin me te dobet....

----------


## Agim Doçi

ReA 8
"Nuk kam asgjë kontra! Për nderë të familjeve,... por e shkrova atë letër anonime. që m'u thaftë dora m'u thaftë, se nuk kisha shkruar asnjë herë!..." - monologu i Jovan Bregut (aktruar nga i shquari Roland Trebicka)....LOL!
....Përsa i përket JURIVE (me nder jush ) asnjëherë nuk kanë dhënë çmimin që ka dëshiruar publiku! E ku merr vesht populli i vogël (LOL) se kush është "juria e madhe"!
Ju përqafoj fort se të tjerat nuk kanë rëndësi!
(tekstaxhiu i vogël i këngëtarve të mëdhenj - Agim Doçi)

----------


## ReA_8

I madhi i tekstaxhinjve ,mendoj une ,por nese do me degjonit nje cik fare ,mundohu te gjesh kegetaret e duhur ,hiq dore nga Bleona Qereti e Mira Konci, Jua kam thene dhe diku tjeter  qe ne programin tim(prej 500 kengesh),nuk kam kenge nga Bleona Qereti ,tani u kujtova qe nuk kam as nga Mira Konci dhe nga Sami Kallmi.....
Me respekt nga ReA!!

----------


## SwEeT-VLoNjaTe

Zt Agim meqe e ke permendur diku qe ti ke shkruar ate kengen e bleones.."ik rrugac, meso si dashurohet"..Kenge shume e thjeshte, edhe vetem me rrefren fillon, dhe mbaron kenga.. :sarkastik:  

Mira, e mire eshte s'ke se c'thua..ka pak zerin e holle, mgjth me pelqen si kengetare, e vendosur, e cilter, dhe e talentuar.

----------


## mad_about

une nuk do ndalem ne aspak ne velresimine Mires,po desha vetem nje gje te kujtoj.skuptoj dot pse duhet fajsuar Mira qe fitoi cmimin kur juria ia dha ate.pastaj dhe nje gje tjeter te them.kishte kengetare te cilet kishin me teper pike gjate tre neteve biles edhe gjate nates finale apo edhe gjate vleresimit te tre kengeve qe mbeten ne fund,edhe booof papritmas doli fituese mira.a nuk eshte emjaftushme kjo per te kuptuar se si vajten punet ne ate festival.
po sdq Mira fitoi edhe kete gje se ndryshon dot askush,edhe pse gjate festivalit kishte kenge me me shume reputacion edhe padyshim me shume pike.

----------


## Enkela B.

mira konci nuk ka ndonje ze kushedi se qa po nuk eshte as e keqe.

----------


## Zani

Per Inat te maliqit,per inat te priftit dhe per qejfin tuaj po ju shkruaj kete nga Mira Konci:

Mos ik

Ne mengjes kur vishesh edhe shkon
kur me puthje me thua lamtumir
me thot zemra ti mos ik
ti mos ik  te lutem
lamtumira nuk me pelqen
Ti se di a ndoshta se kupton
Se larg teje dashuria me trishton
rri pran meje edhe pak 
edhe pak te lutem
me nje puthje mos me genje
rri te lutem,mos shko
nuk do ndarje dashuria
mos shko
po kur te kthehesh
nje cast prane meje
une e di se do me kthehet 
dashuria
ne zemren time do jete gezimi
dhe ti atehere do t'me kuptosh
dhe kur vjen i cilter si femi
jam e lumtur se s'do ikesh perseri
ti me ndjen e embel me qorton
dashuria zemres falje i kerkon
rri prane meje edhe pak edhe pak te lutem
rri te lutem mos shko
po kur te kthehesh nje cast prane meje ....

ty ryty ryty

rri te luteeeeeeem........
me thot zemraaaaa....


 :buzeqeshje: )))

----------


## ReA_8

Aman na e shkruaj edhe kete kengen e festivalit se na kernaqi fare  Mira Konci me te ,po e tha mire drejtori i RTSH - ,"juria ,shkon e vjen por publiku eshte i pavdekshem" Nuk e di a do te kete me forca ajo ti dali publikut perpara ,apo ku i ben me pershtypje asaj ,se mos eshte hera pare qe i merr cmimet ne kete menyre ..........o Zot, sa ndot me vjen me kete korrupsion qe s'na la kurre te bejme para ............................

----------

